# Done with program...now what?



## aguaviolet (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi All! I just finshed my one year certificate program for pastry and it was a blast learning in a school setting. Now I want to work/volunteer/stage in a bakery and pastry setting to actually get some real life experience and I don't have a clue how to get to that next step. Can I have some advice? Thanks!


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I sent a PM to you but wanted to make sure you got the message. Email me as I may have a job lead for you but I need to know a little more about your work experience.


----------



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

i just had to move back home after going to school for only half the time so far and i found a job on craigslist..wrote to the chef..explained why i was home and tried out for the job..after a couple of days working he hired me 

that's all u need to do is show some effort and interest and perform well
good luck


----------



## mikeben37 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well you can start your business from small scale and gradually can raise it. With its experience and looking at the earnings, you can plan whether to expand it in future or not.


----------

